# Nortrac tractors?



## laquall

Does anyone know anything about Nortrac tractors?
They are sold by Northern tool and equipment co.
Thanks


----------



## DGT6000_OWNER

They are a good tractor made by a company in China. The brand is called Jinma and they are sold in the US under different names. Homier also sells them as Farm Pro for instance.

People that are partial to Blue/Green and Yellow tractors will tell you that the Chinese tractors are junk and that nobody works on them, parts are not available, blah, blah, blah and so on. Don't believe it.

For the money you pay, provided you are mechanically inclined and can do your own maintenance, they would be a good tractor. You will probably get additional opinions, both pro and con, which I believe you are looking for.


----------



## Durwood

As DGT6000 said ,they are a good tractor provided you can do a little mechanical work yourself. I would look to get the 3 cylinder motor over the 2 cylinder. I would also do a little research on the chinese tractors because you might get a better deal elsewhere on a jinma or a Kama tractor. Where are you located? I can probably give you some leads where to look if i know your location.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum laquall! :friends: :cheers: The tractor you mentioned by Northern Tool are Jinma's as has already been mentioned. For the money they are not bad little machines PROVIDED you are willing and capable of performing your own warranty work. Northern Tool will provide you with the parts but you will have to install them or pay someone to do it. If you have expectations of reliability similar to the big 3 American brand tractor manufacturers; you will be very disappointed. Even the Deeres and Kubotas break too. But at less than half the price; if you have the ability and willingness to work on them; the Farm Pro's may be for you. 

What were your intended uses for the tractor?


----------



## HarryG

*Welcome Laquall,*

As several have stated Northern sells the Nortrac, which is a Jinma. Farm Pro is also a Jinma as well as dozens of other names I just can't remember. Emerbuilt, Iron Horse, etc just to name a few but so many more. 
I was initilly looking at a big 3 but my pocketbook(wife) would not let me. Checked out used units but they were also way out of range. It took me about 8 months of research with much apprehension whether to buy a China tractor. Did my internet stuff, read all I could, researched greys etc. Still had apprehension. Spoke to a couple of guys that owned these China tractors and they said come and try mine out, which I did. Now the fit/finish is described as crude and that I agree with totally but what impresed me with most was the simplicity and power. When trying one guys out I was trying to work it but not hurt it, he told me "don't baby it" they are workhorses. Nonetheless I did as he said and was impressed with the performance.........Well I did some more research on prices and bought a 224 Jinma crate unit last Sept 03 which I assembled myself. These are old tech pieces of equipment. No special tools needed but do require a squeek/tweek now and then especially in the first 25 hours or so(I guess thats when you get the bugs out), so some mechanical appitude is advised. I only had a hydraulic fitting seeping(easy fix) but some others had more severe problems like injection pump timing set wrong, a bad clutch or two. Maybe I'm just lucky but mine purrs like a kitten and has the power of a mean Grizzly bear. End result, in my opinion this was the BEST investment I ever made. 
Regards, HarryG
PS A buch of us guys up in NY had a China tractors tech conference last July, I have a post with pics on it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: Welcome Laquall,*



> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *PS A buch of us guys up in NY had a China tractors tech conference last July, I have a post with pics on it. *



I missed that post. Where did you get yours from? Also where do you get your parts? I have conciderd one for years, becouse I can do all my work, and realy the only "big 3" I could ever afford is an old used up one, so haw bad could a new cheaper one be then that? 

How long to assamble it? anything specail to do it? Was it a huge cost savings to assamble it your self? 

Sorry about all the Q's.


----------



## Live Oak

*Re: Re: Welcome Laquall,*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I missed that post. Where did you get yours from? Also where do you get your parts? I have conciderd one for years, becouse I can do all my work, and realy the only "big 3" I could ever afford is an old used up one, so haw bad could a new cheaper one be then that?
> 
> How long to assamble it? anything specail to do it? Was it a huge cost savings to assamble it your self?
> 
> Sorry about all the Q's. *


Paul, here is a great website that covers the Jinma 224 from the day of delivery to full assembly. Just click on the pictures for details. 

Jinma 224 4WD Tractor 

It also covers some accessories and attachments.


----------



## HarryG

*Hi Ingersoll 444*

Hi there Ingersoll444,
looks like we are both from Columbia County, NY. I'm down in Copake. Small world. LOL...........I too do my own work thats why I went that route plus I saved a few bucks. Mechanic by trade for too many years.
They say it takes about a day to put one together but took me about 20 hours(I'm REAL fussy). I really enjoyed putting my 224 together. Just my choice but not for everyone. I'm happy with my purchase.
Parts????? there are dozens of dealers that can supply parts, several have web pages with parts sites and you just click on what you want and presto its shipped. Many parts such as filters, belts, hoses are interchanged to USA parts and available at any parts store.. 
I got mine from Coastal Tractor over in Conn. Glenn is his name and treated me RIGHT! Right enough that I spent almost 4K worth of additional $$ with him since my purchase for implements, etc.
So if you want further info on parts places dealers or pics(have dozens from delivery to up to date) just send me an e mail. Would be glad to help you with pros/cons. . Check out my post about the China Tech conference, had pics of what we did. 
Best Regards, HarryG e mail [email protected]

PS if you would like to check one out give me a shout and come down and try mine out and make decision for yourself.


----------



## Ingersoll444

how far away from us is Costal tractor? does he have tractors on the lot? Probably not going to be something I get this year, but maybe soon. 

I guess parts is not a huge issue with me, This would be just for my home use, so if it had to sit a week waiting, it would not be a big deal. Heck it would wait another week or two just waiting for me to get to it.  

Thanks for the offer of a test. We will see how the shopping goes, then I will bug you.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: Re: Re: Welcome Laquall,*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Paul, here is a great website that covers the Jinma 224 from the day of delivery to full assembly. Just click on the pictures for details.
> 
> Jinma 224 4WD Tractor
> 
> It also covers some accessories and attachments. *


Thanks Chief, I think I have seen that one before. Seems real doable to do it yourself, and save some coin.


----------



## HarryG

Ingersoll, 
Coastal Tractor is in N. Branford, Ct. Its about 80 something miles form my house in Copake. But you are in Niverville so it may be a bit longer, but then again you are closer to I-90 so it may be quicker as I would have to go all the back roads. Anyways, my 224 crate was delivered by Glenn to my door, so I never went there. Yes, he tractors on lot. Parts if needed usually take a couple of days due to shipping. Not too bad but does put unit down if its a part that is critical. 
Heres is Coastal's link. There are other dealers like Bolton Power Equipment in Mass who is a reputable dealer also. But I did mine with Coastal and was very satisfied so I am passing on my opine. 
Regards, Harry G
http://www.tractorloft.com/default.htm


----------



## Durwood

Hopefully this will work. Here is a jinma that was up for sale on E-bay and DIDN'T sell for even $4,900.00. Just read what came with it and it was a steal. I have included a picture of it. The guy had a blue one and a green one for sale. He is in florida. The new Jinmas seem to have taken a leap in quality the last year or so. Also Chip at Artrac has pretty much this same tractor with the shuttle shift ,but WITH a FEL and a Backhoe for under $10,000.00 His is listed on E-bay now.

The guys tractors from florida.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3838880904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT



Here is Chips on E-bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56977&item=3839912203&rd=1


----------



## laquall

*Thanks for the info!!!!*

Thanks to all who responded with information on the "Nortrac tractors" Laquall


----------



## Neil_nassau

I know its hard to avoid anything Chinese these days.........but do you really want to give money to a Communist country that could do to us economically what they couldn't do militarily?.
Its getting hard too since bearings and other low tech items are coming from there like mad.


----------



## catmando

*I'm With You Neil!*

I personally did a lot of soul searching. The price of the Chinese tractors can't be beat! But I put my money where my mouth is and purchased something different.

I know that they have to be good tractors if they want to get into this market. And look at who they are competing with.


----------



## Live Oak

Folks, I think that last 2 posters should reconsider their thoughts on this as just about ALL of the compact tractors are made overseas. My John Deere 4410 has a Japanese Yanmar engine and most of the parts are Japanese but the unit is assembled in Georgia. The Deere 790 and 990 are exclusively built in Japan by Yanmar. My Dodge Cummins pickup was manufactured in Mexico. (I am a VERY unhappy camper about that!) For that matter, you best start checking the label on most things you buy, especially at Walmart as they are most likely made or made with components made in China. 

I respect your choices of products and feelings about China but I think they need to be expressed in the political or off topic sections. 

This section was established exclusively for folks who own or want to learn more about Chinese manufactured tractors. This section is here to stay and product bashing does nothing productive or positive to contribute to this section. 

Let's do our best to stay on track with this and respect their choices as well.


----------



## wulfman

*customer service*

only problem with buying one is the customer service. i broke an axle and it took months for them to get me the part. and lots of unreturned phone calls from them.
wrong parts ect...


----------



## ldl1957

Does anyone know how to get the pins out of the front wheel drive lever on a 204 nortrac?


----------



## OregonRancher

In 2013 I purchased a new NorTrac 82XTC. Would I recommend it. NO. Parts take forever as they come from China. Just finished getting my hay up and it rained, this tractor has a sun roof, enclosed cab, which was closed, the sun roof leaked and got into all the electrical. Thankfully, it was under warranty, but Nortrac was unable to supply us with a new sun roof so the sent out a plain roof. Air Conditioning in the cab stopped working after using it one time, and this year the window latches on the back passenger windows just sheared off from movement. Like everything else in China, this is cheaply made. Spend more and buy American.


----------



## PSJ

laquall said:


> Does anyone know anything about Nortrac tractors?
> They are sold by Northern tool and equipment co.
> Thanks


I bought this 640 from Northern in 2008 and it has been and still is an excellent tractor. Detachable hoe is quite handy when needed, it is normally off to use the tractor for other work. 15K cheaper than a JD, which we also have. I took a chance and got a winner! I don't know about the smaller tractors with the 2 and 3 cyl engines, those tractors are completely different than than big ones, not as tough I'm told. The loader and hoe are made here in the US. Damn good tractor! AC/Heated cab, air ride seat, 16 speeds forward 8 in reverse. As I said, it was a good buy. PJ










laquall said:


> Does anyone know anything about Nortrac tractors?
> They are sold by Northern tool and equipment co.
> Thanks


----------

